# New Traditional Healing Section



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2006)

We have added 2 new forums:
  - - Chi - Ki - Qi - Universal Life Energy                  
  - - Traditional Healing Arts 

under the new "Mind, Body, Spirit" heading, and moved our Health Tips and Philosophy sections under that heading. Over the years we've had several requests for these areas.

We hope you find them useful.

Thank you.


----------

